# Golf Chippers



## less4cell

Anyone ever use The Chutter? It's a chipper club for around the greens.


----------



## Cajun

I had one years ago, but I stopped using it because it's not a legal club. They have about the same loft as a 7 iron, that's what I use now and swing it like a putter.

Welcome to Golf Forum.


----------



## FrogsHair

I have tried them in the past, but always returned to my regular wedges. The problem was I had to remove another club from my bag to stay with in the 14 club limit. No matter which club I removed, I always missed it down the road some where. I carry 4 wedges, and with my chipping stroke being the same as my putting stroke, I don't have any use for the "chipper" club. I now chip with just about every iron in my bag, (5i-Lw)based on what ever the situation is. 

Now several years ago I made a par 4 eagle using a "chipper" club. I was 110 yards out, pulled that club as joke. That shot still remains as one of my fond memories regarding shots made.


----------



## Henry2

They have about the same loft as a 7 iron, that's what I use now and swing it like a putter.


----------

